# TPO roofing questions



## Jeff R (Feb 28, 2021)

A friend has a small (6'x10') epdm flat porch roof that rotted because some small railings were screwed to the roof through the membrane (contractor shouldn't have a license, but that's another story). He wants a white roof replacement, and my research landed me on TPO roofing. This is a very small roof with flashing from the house wall, and flashing covering the parapets on the sides and front. I don't want to invest a ton of money in equipment to seam weld, and I'm wondering if there is an acceptable way to use adhesive/seam tape/lap sealant (individually, or any combination) in lieu of the heat welds? If there is an acceptable adhesive, I would appreciate suggestions.

My plan was to replace the structure (all of the joists are rotted), use osb for the surface, cover with 1/2" ISO, glue down TPO (seamlessly carrying it over the parapets - except for slices in corners where overlaps would be welded/glued if possible), covering all seems/inside corners with Eternabond or similar product, and finishing all edges with lap sealant, and re-cover the parapets with flashing.

Have I inhaled too much of the adhesive fumes, or should this work? Again, if you think it will work I'd appreciate recommendation on the tpo to tpo adhesive for the corners. Also, I saw where it just needs to be clean and dry for heat welding, is there any special treatment it would need to use adhesive (e.g. epdm requires a primer before applying adhesive), or can the adhesive be applied to a clean surface?

Thanks!


----------

